# "Grand Prize" - vote for Harleigh!



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

I figured I would start a new thread, just because I didn't want people to get confused with the first link.... and it was just easier to make a new one, lol. I also put the link in my signature because I'm sure there will be a point when I forget to bump this up haha

THANK YOU EVERYONE WHO VOTED :biggrin:

Harleigh made it into the top 10 - woot! I think she was tied with a few other dogs for #10... so just for getting into the top 10 we won a free night of boarding or day of daycare at Pet Paradise. Yay - Harleigh has been eyeing their bone-shaped pool for the longest time 

Here is the new link for voting for the grand prize - Harleigh is much easier to find in this one, lol.
WCTV - UPICKEM

You can vote once a day, every day until May 20th - which is when the grand prize winner will be announced!


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

The boston terrier is cute, But Harleigh is WAY cuter! Voted!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Congratulations! I hope you win the Grand Prize


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Ok, Today's vote Done!


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

Voted again! YAY Harleigh!


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

voted! good luck hope you win!


----------



## ciaBrysh (Dec 16, 2011)

Voted! Good luck! =)


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

got my vote in for Harleigh cute pic


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

:bump2: got my vote again! Congrats for making top ten!


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Another vote from me! Good luck!


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

Bump for today!


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

I voted for the cutest dog on the page (Harleigh, of course)!

Do you know what the grand prize will be?


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

NewYorkDogue said:


> I voted for the cutest dog on the page (Harleigh, of course)!
> 
> Do you know what the grand prize will be?


Thank you 

Yes, I actually just found it not long ago. It is a $250 gift card and the winning dog's picture on the local news


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

Voted  Good luck


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

Thursday's bump! I won't be on for most of the day, so figured I'd bump it up now!


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

Nine more days of me begging for votes! LOL


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I did my vote for the day


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

My votes in again.


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

Thanks everyone so much for voting. I really, really appreciate it! 

I'm gonna bump this up for tonight/tomorrow because I probably won't be online for much of tomorrow.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

nikkiluvsu15 said:


> Thanks everyone so much for voting. I really, really appreciate it!
> 
> I'm gonna bump this up for tonight/tomorrow because I probably won't be online for much of tomorrow.


Even though I havent commented on her much, I've been voting daily


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

Last week for voting!!!


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Got mine in for the day!


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

voted, good luck


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

6 more days of voting!!


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

Wednesday's bump!


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Got another one in!:first:


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

4 more days left! Bump for Thursday


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Voted again! :whoo:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

done and done.


----------



## bridget246 (Oct 26, 2011)

I forgot to vote the pass few days. Sorry about that. I'm back voting for you again today. Wish Harleigh the best.


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

A busy, busy day today so...

Friday bump! :smile:


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Done! Good luck!


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

Saturday bump!!

2nd to last day of voting - woot :tongue:


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Done again!


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

Last day of voting!!!  It closes at 11:59 PM EST

Thank you to everyone who has voted!!


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

I managed to get my vote in almost everyday! Good luck! :clap2:


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

I got my last one in!


----------

